# Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

						Die Bundesregierung hat nach langem Ringen um die Details den Gesetzesentwurf zur Neuregelung von Laufzeitverträgen, wie sie u.a. in der Telekommunikation üblich sind, vorgestellt. Kunden dürfen nicht mehr so lange gebunden werden und können schneller aus laufenden Verträgen heraus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*


----------



## bulli007 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Viele beschweren sich über die lange Laufzeit von Verträgen, mal Gucken ob sich die selben Menschen darüber beschweren das sie auf einmal kein Top Smartphone mehr bekommen oder auf einmal viel mehr bezahlen müssen um es doch zu bekommen


----------



## Grestorn (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich über die lange Laufzeit von Verträgen, mal Gucken ob sich die selben Menschen darüber beschweren das sie auf einmal kein Top Smartphone mehr bekommen oder auf einmal viel mehr bezahlen müssen um es doch zu bekommen



Die Telefone kann man anders verkaufen, z.B. mit einer "Ratenzahlung", die auf zwei (oder mehr Jahre) läuft, bei der die Rate aber im Tarif integriert ist. So kann man die Begrenzung auf 1-Jahresverträge umgehen - Du kommst dann zwar nach einem Jahr aus dem Vertrag raus, nicht aber um die Zahlung des Handy herum.


----------



## bulli007 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Telefone kann man anders verkaufen, z.B. mit einer "Ratenzahlung", die auf zwei (oder mehr Jahre) läuft, bei der die Rate aber im Tarif integriert ist. So kann man die Begrenzung auf 1-Jahresverträge umgehen - Du kommst dann zwar nach einem Jahr aus dem Vertrag raus, nicht aber um die Zahlung des Handy herum.


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, da ein Telefonvertrag in der Schufa steht.
Wenn du jetzt noch einen Ratenkredit für das Telefon brauchst, hast du schon zwei Einträge, was wohl bei dem einen oder anderen zum Problem wird wenn ein neuer Telefonvertrag abgeschlossen werden muss und unter Umständen auch noch für eine schlechte Schufa sorgt.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die Politik da raus halten, so lange es alternativen gibt wie Prepaid Karten.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die Politik da raus halten, so lange es alternativen gibt wie Prepaid Karten.



Ich persönlich mag Postpaid lieber, die zwei-Jahres Bindung und insbesondere das Verlängern um je ein Jahr stört mich schon. Handy brauch ich keines, das kauf ich mir eh so (u.a. bessere Auswahl). Also wäre ein Ein-Jahres Vertrag mit anschließender 3-Monatskündigung (oder noch besser: Post-Paid mit 3-Monate Kündigung von vorne herein) für mich viel besser. Und so etwas gibt es noch nicht auf dem Markt, das wird sich jetzt hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## shaboo (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich über die lange Laufzeit von Verträgen, mal Gucken ob sich die selben Menschen darüber beschweren das sie auf einmal kein Top Smartphone mehr bekommen oder auf einmal viel mehr bezahlen müssen um es doch zu bekommen


Wenn überhaupt, zahlen die Leute ja nicht mehr, sondern sie zahlen nur denselben Betrag über einen kürzeren Zeittraum.

Für die Transparenz ist das auf jeden Fall gut, da den Leuten, die sich nicht näher damit befasst haben, in der Vergangenheit häufig nicht klar war, welcher Teil der monatlichen Rate tatsächlich auf die Provider-Dienstleistung und welcher Teil auf den damit verschwurbelten Handy-Ratenkauf entfiel. Kostentransparenz sieht anders aus und das muss nicht, könnte aber jetzt etwas besser werden ...


----------



## shaboo (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, da ein Telefonvertrag in der Schufa steht.
> Wenn du jetzt noch einen Ratenkredit für das Telefon brauchst, hast du schon zwei Einträge, was wohl bei dem einen oder anderen zum Problem wird wenn ein neuer Telefonvertrag abgeschlossen werden muss und unter Umständen auch noch für eine schlechte Schufa sorgt.


Wenn Du Probleme mit der Schufa hast, hast Du eh ein Problem mit neuen Verträgen, ob nun einem oder zweien. Sehe nicht, was sich da großartig ändern soll: Wo vorher ein Vetrag akzeptiert wurde, werden jetzt zwei akzeptiert; wo vorher einer abgelehhnt wurde, werden jetzt zwei abgelehnt. Wer dadurch (noch) schneller schlechte Schufa-Einträge sammelt, hat wohl grundsätzlich ein Problem ...


bulli007 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die Politik da raus halten, so lange es alternativen gibt wie Prepaid Karten.


Das Ganze bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Handyverträge, sondern auf Verträge generell, z.B. auch Strom, Gas oder Zeitschriftenabos. Natürlich macht es da Sinn, gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen, um Knebelverträge zu verhindern, und zwar insbesondere dann, wenn Konkurrenz und freier Wettbewerb eben nicht funktionieren, sondern sich alle Anbieter derart absprechen, dass einfach niemand einen Vertrag mit kürzerer Laufzeit als 24 Monate anbietet, so dass ich da als Kunde überhaupt keine Wahl habe.

Außerdem ist es ja der Staat, der bei Neoliberalismus und Privatisierung oft nur achselzuckend daneben steht und bei steigenden Preisen - ob nun für die Krankenkasse, das Internet oder Strom und Gas - nicht eingreift oder reguliert, sondern lediglich den schlauen Rat des Anbieterwechsels parat hat. Da ist es dann zumindest konsequent, dem Verbraucher ein paar Hürden auf dem Weg zu einem solchen Wechsel aus dem Weg zu räumen ...


----------



## LudwigX (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich über die lange Laufzeit von Verträgen, mal Gucken ob sich die selben Menschen darüber beschweren das sie auf einmal kein Top Smartphone mehr bekommen oder auf einmal viel mehr bezahlen müssen um es doch zu bekommen



Die  "Top Smartphones" gibt es aber nicht günstig dazu. Durch die hohen zusätzlichen monatlichen Beiträge und Einmalzahlung ist das eher ein versteckter Kauf auf Raten.



Ich finde es sehr gut, dass man Verträge nun nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit relativ kurzfristig kündigen kann. Gängige Praxis ist ja bisher die Kündigung 3 Monate vorher zu verlangen, und falls die nicht kommt dem Kunden direkt 1 oder 2 ganze Jahre wieder aufzubrummen


----------



## Andregee (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, da ein Telefonvertrag in der Schufa steht.
> Wenn du jetzt noch einen Ratenkredit für das Telefon brauchst, hast du schon zwei Einträge, was wohl bei dem einen oder anderen zum Problem wird wenn ein neuer Telefonvertrag abgeschlossen werden muss und unter Umständen auch noch für eine schlechte Schufa sorgt.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die Politik da raus halten, so lange es alternativen gibt wie Prepaid Karten.


Bezahlte Verträge bewirken eher ein positives Rating, da die die Zahlungsmoral positiv darlegen . Es ist wohl ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, daß derart geringfügige Finanzverpflichtungen von ein paar Laufzeitverträgen zu einer Ablehnung eines Neuvertrages führen. Dann wäre ja jeder Pkw oder Hausfinanzierer auf ewig unwürdig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buggi85 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Na dann fallen Subventionen auf Premium Smartphones noch geringer aus. Finde ich gut. Bin schon gespannt wenn die ganzen Galaxy und iPhone Suchties mit den Zähnen knirschen werden. Vielleicht steigert es ja die Wertschätzung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Damit würden sie den etablierten Anbietern einen Gefallen tun, denn ein Grund, warum ich meinen O2 Vertrag gekündigt habe, waren die langen Laufzeiten.
Wobei 1 Jahr immer noch derbe lang ist, wie ich finde. _Zu_ lang. Aber Vertrag ist Vertrag und man muss sowas ja zum Glück heute nicht mehr eingehen, zumindest bei Mobilverträgen.

Beim Kabelanschluss fände ich kürzere Laufzeiten noch sehr nett.

Hab mobil aktuell 1 Tag Laufzeit. _Das_ finde ich sehr ok. 


edit:

Dazu hab ich mir ein Nicht-Vertragshandy gekauft, für knapp über 200€ (neu) , ein Galaxy M20.
Is ne gute Preis-/Leistungskombi.

PS: Übrigens nach dem galaxy S4 active für 350€ neu, erst mein 2. Smartphone was ich besitze.

Schön, dass die Preise für gute Smartphones wie dem Galaxy, heute so gefallen sind.


----------



## shaboo (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Na dann fallen Subventionen auf Premium Smartphones noch geringer aus. Finde ich gut. Bin schon gespannt wenn die ganzen Galaxy und iPhone Suchties mit den Zähnen knirschen werden. Vielleicht steigert es ja die Wertschätzung.


Welche Subventionen? Diese Zeiten sind ewig lange her. Heutzutage macht es keinen Unterschied mehr, ob Du Dir ein Handy kaufst und dazu einen Vertrag ohne Handy buchst oder ob Du direkt einen Tarif mit Handy nimmst, die Kosten werden die Gleichen sein, und das insbesondere bei Top-Smartphones wie den Galaxy S oder den iPhones.

Der einzige Unterschied zum Handykauf ist bei einem Tarif mit Handy, dass der Handypreis über 24 Monate verteilt wird, also praktisch ein Ratenkauf mit 0% Zinsen. Subventioniert wird da schon lange nichts mehr ...


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



bulli007 schrieb:


> Viele beschweren sich über die lange Laufzeit von Verträgen, mal Gucken ob sich die selben Menschen darüber beschweren das sie auf einmal kein Top Smartphone mehr bekommen oder auf einmal viel mehr bezahlen müssen um es doch zu bekommen


Das ist ein Nullsummenspiel. Man spart nichts, aber man zahlt auch nicht mehr. Der einzige "Vorteil" ist, dass man das Teil über 24 Monate finanzieren konnte und nicht die volle Summe sofort aufbringen musste. Leute, die das Geld nicht haben, werden sich dann andere Möglichkeiten suchen und das neue Smartphone dann eben anderweitig abstottern. Zum Beispiel im nächsten Geiz und Blöd Markt. Ist ja auch okay, sollen sie machen. 

Dass die Laufzeiten sinken begrüße ich.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Laufzeiten komplett rausfallen bei solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Smartphones und Fitnessstudio. 
Als jemand der öfter umzieht und vll auch mal andere Länder im Auge hat, ist mir der ewige Krieg um die Verträge... ich schreibe mal lieber nicht wo ich denen die Verträge reinschieben will und womit ich diverse Öffnungen verstopfen würde damit das ja nicht rauskommt. 

Für Leute die ihr Leben durchgeplant haben und sich eh n Haus auf Pump kaufen usw. mag das ja ne Option sein, aber die Welt wird immer mobiler, es gibt immer mehr Leute die reisen und da sind Knebelverträge mit festen Laufzeiten einfach nur eine Behinderung. 

Wenn ich im Fitnessstudio trainieren will dann will ich auch mal 1-2 Monate dort verbringen, Personal und Besucher kennenlernen und sehen ob mir das gefällt. Und dann bei Bedarf wechseln, ohne irgendwelchen Papierkrieg. Abrechnung via Paypal oder Kreditkarte, monatlich im Voraus und gut ist. Soll das halt 5€ mehr kosten, who cares.

Ich begrüße es und würde mich extrem freuen wenn dies auch auf andere Dienstleistungen etc. erweitert wird. Internetanschluss und viele andere Sachen eben. Ist eh viel angenehmer für alle, wenn man nicht dran denken muss das da einem noch knappe 2 Jahre an Laufzeit erwarten bei jedem Furz.

P.S. meine Smartphones kauf ich mir schon längst selbst, ohne wenn und aber. Das einzige wo eine Laufzeit wirklich Sinn macht, ist eine Versicherung. Egal ob für Fahrrad oder Smartphone - die macht Sinn und die schließt man ja auch für nen bestimmten Zeitraum ab wo man die Leistung wirklich braucht.


----------



## Ripcord (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Was Smartphones betrifft ist man mit eigenem Gerät und Vertrag mit monatlicher Laufzeit eh am besten unterwegs. Das mit der maximalen Laufzeit von einem anstatt 2 Jahren sehe ich vor allem bei Internet über Kabel/DSL/Glasfaser von großem Vorteil. Hier gehört mal ordentlich Bewegung in den Markt.


----------



## Smeagle81 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Finde ich super, wenn das Gesetz geändert wird. Somit ist mal bisl mehr Bewegung im Markt und die Preise dürften attraktiver werden.


----------



## Buggi85 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



shaboo schrieb:


> Welche Subventionen? Diese Zeiten sind ewig lange her. Heutzutage macht es keinen Unterschied mehr, ob Du Dir ein Handy kaufst und dazu einen Vertrag ohne Handy buchst oder ob Du direkt einen Tarif mit Handy nimmst, die Kosten werden die Gleichen sein, und das insbesondere bei Top-Smartphones wie den Galaxy S oder den iPhones.
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied zum Handykauf ist bei einem Tarif mit Handy, dass der Handypreis über 24 Monate verteilt wird, also praktisch ein Ratenkauf mit 0% Zinsen. Subventioniert wird da schon lange nichts mehr ...



Nein nicht ganz, es gibt noch immer genügend Verträge wo die Geräte günstiger bei wegkommen, aber ja die Vorteile sind lange nicht mehr auf dem Niveau von vor Jahren.
Bin da auch schon lange raus, 200€ Smartphone und Prepaid Flat tut's bei mir. Ich schaffe es nicht mal 3 GB LTE aufzubrauchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist ein Nullsummenspiel. Man spart nichts, aber man zahlt auch nicht mehr. Der einzige "Vorteil" ist, dass man das Teil über 24 Monate finanzieren konnte und nicht die volle Summe sofort aufbringen musste. Leute, die das Geld nicht haben, werden sich dann andere Möglichkeiten suchen und das neue Smartphone dann eben anderweitig abstottern. Zum Beispiel im nächsten Geiz und Blöd Markt. Ist ja auch okay, sollen sie machen.
> 
> Dass die Laufzeiten sinken begrüße ich.



Sehe ich exakt genauso. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass diese Vertragsquälereien auf vernünftige Zeiträume begrenzt werden. Ob dann das Supersmartphone im Vertrag extra kostet ist mir persönlich wurscht da ichs sowieso vorher komplett kaufe (wenn ich kein Geld für das Ding habe ums direkt komplett zu zahlen kann ichs mir nicht leisten... ich weiß, altmodisches denken - aber ich bin dafür was das angeht schuldenfrei, ich stottere garantiert nichts ab was unter "Konsum" fällt).


----------



## Pu244 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



shaboo schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, zahlen die Leute ja nicht mehr, sondern sie zahlen nur denselben Betrag über einen kürzeren Zeittraum.



Doch, das tun sie. Es gibt immer wieder Gelegenheiten, bei denen man ein gutes Phone unter dem Idealopreis bekommen kann. Wenn man den Schubladenvertrag dann sogar noch brauchen kann (weil man z.B. mit 2GB/Mon und Allnetflat zufrieden ist), dann hat man doppelt gewonnen.

Das wird es in Zukunft nichtmehr geben, genauso wie die auf Kante genähten DSL Verträge, bei denen gehofft wird, dass der Kunde nach dem zweiten Jahr bleibt. Tschüß teure Fritzbox, Hallo Billigrouter.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch, das tun sie. Es gibt immer wieder Gelegenheiten, bei denen man ein gutes Phone unter dem Idealopreis bekommen kann. Wenn man den Schubladenvertrag dann sogar noch brauchen kann (weil man z.B. mit 2GB/Mon und Allnetflat zufrieden ist), dann hat man doppelt gewonnen.
> 
> Das wird es in Zukunft nichtmehr geben, genauso wie die auf Kante genähten DSL Verträge, bei denen gehofft wird, dass der Kunde nach dem zweiten Jahr bleibt. Tschüß teure Fritzbox, Hallo Billigrouter.



Ja selbst wenn, was spart man da? 2%? 5%? Sind doch nur 20-30€ maximal die man rausbekommt.
ABER: dafür hast du einen Vertrag an der Backe für 2 Jahre. Die Unternehmen binden so die Kunden. Ich will aber nicht irgendwo angebunden werden, da zahl ich gerne auch dafür und habe meine Freiheit. Wenn mir mein aktueller Tarif nicht schmeckt, zerschneide ich die SIM und schiebe eine neue rein und hab meine Ruhe ohne das da jemand was von mir will. 

Auch die Fritzbox kann jeder kaufen und da die ISP mittlerweile verpflichtet sind Fremdgeräte ins Netz zu lassen ist das auch nicht problematisch. Wo ist denn der Unterschied ob man 5€ monatlich für die Fritzbox zahlt und das 2+ Jahre (das hört ja nicht auf wenn man nicht kündigt) oder sich das Ding kauft und einfach behalten kann, verkaufen usw. ohne wenn und aber?
Und wenn man die Geräte sofort kauft, hat man noch einen Vorteil was viele übersehen oder vergessen: die Möglichkeit zu handeln. Je nach dem wie geschickt man ist kann man RICHTIG viel Geld sparen und Deals bekommen von denen andere träumen.

Letztes Gerät im Regal, Aussteller usw? Da gehen schon mal 20% Rabatt. Originalverpackung beschädigt? Auch. 
Woanders günstiger? Sprich doch mit dem Verkäufer. Der verzichtet oft auf seine Provision, verkauft das Gerät aber trotzdem - weil das den Laden auch am laufen hält und es immer noch besser ist als den Kunden wegzuschicken und nie wieder zu sehen weil der das schon auf dem Heimweg bei Amazon bestellt hat und deinen Laden ignorieren wird.

Mich ärgert es z.B. ungemein das es die Unlimited-Verträge für 4G/5G nur mit Vertrag gibt. Gib mir den für 5€ extra aber ohne Laufzeit und ich bin happy. Am besten mit einfacher monatlicher Abrechnung die sich NICHT automatisch an meinem Kontostand vergreift. Da kann ich selbst auch zahlen.

Übrigens würde das auch ein massives Problem beheben - Leute die überschuldet sind weil sie Konsumsüchtig sind. Davon gibt es nicht wenige und die aktuelle Marktwirtschaft unterstützt diese Sucht wo sie nur kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Leute die überschuldet sind weil sie Konsumsüchtig sind. Davon gibt es nicht wenige und die aktuelle Marktwirtschaft unterstützt diese Sucht wo sie nur kann.



Daran werden kürzere Laufzeiten wahrscheinlich wenig ändern können. Dafür müsste ein Umdenken in der Gesellschaft stattfinden, was nicht passiert weil in Umdenken das Wort "Denken" vorkommt - und das machen sehr sehr viele Leute grade wenns um Konsumausgaben geht nicht (was natürlich so gewollt ist).

Dabei ists gar nicht soooo schwer - ich verhalte mich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen was Konsum angeht nach zwei einfachen Regeln:
1.) Frage dich "brauchst du das wirklich?". Wenn die Antwort kein unumstößliches ja ist, ist sie ein nein. (--> Unnötiges Zeug kaufen minimiert)
2.) Wenn du dir nicht zwei davon leisten kannst, kannst du es dir nicht leisten. (--> Überstrapaziertes Budget vermieden)


Beispiel: Ich wollte eine 2080Ti kaufen. Ziel: Auf 4K spielen.
1.) "Brauchst du das wirklich?" Naja, eher öhm --> "NEIN". Geht "hoch" statt Ultra auch? Was brauchste also mindestens? Ok, streichen wir das "Ti"
2.) Was kostet die Karte? 750€. Haste also mindestens 1500€ angespart? Ja --> ok.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Eine gute Sache


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> .Mich ärgert es z.B. ungemein das es die Unlimited-Verträge für 4G/5G nur mit Vertrag gibt.


Falsch. Ab Februar gibts die auch als Prepaid für 99,95 Euro/4 Wochen bei der Telekom.


----------



## BigBoymann (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Daran werden kürzere Laufzeiten wahrscheinlich wenig ändern können. Dafür müsste ein Umdenken in der Gesellschaft stattfinden, was nicht passiert weil in Umdenken das Wort "Denken" vorkommt - und das machen sehr sehr viele Leute grade wenns um Konsumausgaben geht nicht (was natürlich so gewollt ist).
> 
> Dabei ists gar nicht soooo schwer - ich verhalte mich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen was Konsum angeht nach zwei einfachen Regeln:
> 1.) Frage dich "brauchst du das wirklich?". Wenn die Antwort kein unumstößliches ja ist, ist sie ein nein. (--> Unnötiges Zeug kaufen minimiert)
> ...


Naja ist ja schön gedacht, aber leider schon unendlich schlecht durchgezogen, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass du 4k nicht brauchst und eine 2080 ohne Zu damit immer noch 700€ teurer als die Minimalausstattung ist.

Im Ernst, Konsum ist gut und ohne Konsum geht die Wirtschaft kaputt. Das Problem ist letztlich nur, dass Konsum auf Pump zu einfach geworden ist, na jeder Ecke werfen sie dir zu 0% alles hinterher und wirklich schauen ob das richtig so ist tut auch niemand. Wenn ich sehe wer so alles Konsumgüter über seiner Gehaltsklasse hat, da wird mir schlecht. Erst neulich ein neuer Azubi angefangen und im dritten Monat hat er sich dann ne A Klasse bei Mercedes geleast, Meinereins hat sich halt am Ende der Ausbildung nen Mazda gegönnt. Das ist der Unterschied. 

Wo ich dir aber Recht gebe, die Laufzeit wird nichts daran ändern, im Gegenteil, die Suchtlappen werden dann jährlich ein neues iPhone haben und halt statt 50€  werden sie dann 100€ im Monat zahlen, weil billiger gibt es das dann nicht mehr, dafür halt jährlich ein Neues.


----------



## Pu244 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja selbst wenn, was spart man da? 2%? 5%? Sind doch nur 20-30€ maximal die man rausbekommt.



Und?
Es ist der absolute Bestpreis, das zählt. Nebenbei darf man das ganze auch noch bequem in zwei Jahren abbezahlen. Wenn man den Vertrag noch verwerten kann, sagen wir zu 7€ je Mon für einen billigen Prepaidvertrag, dann kommt man knapp 200€ günstiger weg.



cryon1c schrieb:


> ABER: dafür hast du einen Vertrag an der Backe für 2 Jahre.



Den kann man Kündigen, am besten gleich nachdem die zwei Wochenfrist abgelaufen ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht irgendwo angebunden werden, da zahl ich gerne auch dafür und habe meine Freiheit. Wenn mir mein aktueller Tarif nicht schmeckt, zerschneide ich die SIM und schiebe eine neue rein und hab meine Ruhe ohne das da jemand was von mir will.



Das will dir auch niemand nehmen. Umgekehrt wird den Leuten, die Verträge nehmen, die Möglichkeit genommen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch die Fritzbox kann jeder kaufen und da die ISP mittlerweile verpflichtet sind Fremdgeräte ins Netz zu lassen ist das auch nicht problematisch.



Juhuu!
Ich darf 200€ für etwas bezahlen, das sonst inklusive gewesen wäre. Da freut man sich doch gleich so richtig...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied ob man 5€ monatlich für die Fritzbox zahlt und das 2+ Jahre (das hört ja nicht auf wenn man nicht kündigt) oder sich das Ding kauft und einfach behalten kann, verkaufen usw. ohne wenn und aber?



Der Unterschied ist, dass die meisten Verträge, ohne Laufzeit, schon einmal 5€ je Mon teurer sind. Dann kommt noch die Fritzbox hinzu, die kostet dann eher 7,50€ je Mon.. Macht also über 2 Jahre gut 300€ mehr. Bei DSL/Kabel/Glasfaser fährt im mit einem Vertrag in der Regel mit einem 2 Jahresvertrag deutlich besser, es sei denn man weiß, dass man schon weit vor Ablauf der 2 Jahresfrist den Vertrag nicht nutzen will (Umzug, Glasfaser wird gelegt usw.).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens würde das auch ein massives Problem beheben - Leute die überschuldet sind weil sie Konsumsüchtig sind. Davon gibt es nicht wenige und die aktuelle Marktwirtschaft unterstützt diese Sucht wo sie nur kann.



Das würde sich nicht wirklich lösen, dann dann müßte man die Kreditvergabe allgemein härter regeln und wäre z.B. der Untergang der meisten Möbelhäuser, Gebrauchtwagenhändler usw.. Ein nicht kleiner Teil des Einzelhandels basiert darauf. Ein recht großer Teil der Kreditkartenunternehmen könnte seine Geschäfte ebenfalls großteils einstellen.

Früher war dem so, hohe SMS- und Minutenpreise sowie dem Jamba Sparabo sei dank. Heute kommt man mit wesentlich weniger Geld sehr weit, über 100€ je Mon sind da schon eine echte Kunst, früher war das nichts. Im Gegenteil, der Preis ohne Vertrag ist sogar öfters höher, das würde es noch verschlimmern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Naja ist ja schön gedacht, aber leider schon unendlich schlecht durchgezogen, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass du 4k nicht brauchst und eine 2080 ohne Zu damit immer noch 700€ teurer als die Minimalausstattung ist.


Es geht nicht darum, überall die Minimalausstattung zu kaufen. Es geht darum nichts klomplett unnötiges zu kaufen und nichts zu kaufen was ich mir nicht leisten kann.
Seit dem ich das so mache (seit 2012) habe ich so gut wie an jedem Monatsende mehr Geld als den Monat zuvor.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Falsch. Ab Februar gibts die auch als Prepaid für 99,95 Euro/4 Wochen bei der Telekom.



Ab Februar. Und ja ist was gutes, aber ich bin schon bei Freenet Funk mit ~30€/Monat (1€/Tag) unlimited unterwegs. Gutes Angebot, aber bei dem Rest sieht das noch mau aus. 
Das die Telekom endlich was macht, ist gut, aber das wollte ich schon bei der ersten Welle wo es noch 200€ gekostet hat und nur bei der Telekom verfügbar war. Weil 200€ einmalig wenn man wirklich muss - OK. 200€/Monat für 24 Monate ist aber blödsinn


----------



## Ripcord (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Daran werden kürzere Laufzeiten wahrscheinlich wenig ändern können. Dafür müsste ein Umdenken in der Gesellschaft stattfinden, was nicht passiert weil in Umdenken das Wort "Denken" vorkommt - und das machen sehr sehr viele Leute grade wenns um Konsumausgaben geht nicht (was natürlich so gewollt ist).
> 
> Dabei ists gar nicht soooo schwer - ich verhalte mich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen was Konsum angeht nach zwei einfachen Regeln:
> 1.) Frage dich "brauchst du das wirklich?". Wenn die Antwort kein unumstößliches ja ist, ist sie ein nein. (--> Unnötiges Zeug kaufen minimiert)
> ...




Leider liegen die meisten Hobbys zwischen brauchen und wollen. Ansonsten kann man ja seine Zeit damit verbringen jeden Tag das Ersparte zu zählen. Würde mich aber nicht glücklich machen 

Und wer sowieso kein Geld hat und trotzdem Schulden macht gibt ja nicht mehr aus, als wenn er verzichtet. 

Aber wenn Peter Zwegat schon Werbung für Saturn und 0% Finanzierung macht zeigt das schon wohin der Zug unterwegs ist.

Bonität sollte man sich erst erarbeiten sollen. Leute die nicht mit Geld umgehen können kommen so erst gar nicht in die Situation Miese zu machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Leider liegen die meisten Hobbys zwischen brauchen und wollen. Ansonsten kann man ja seine Zeit damit verbringen jeden Tag das erspartes zu zählen. Würde mich aber nicht glücklich machen



Stimmt natürlich. Das ist dann eine Sache der Budgettierung. Wenn es mein größter Wunsch ist das neueste Smartphone, die schnellste Grafikkarte oder ähnliches zu haben und das entsprechend durchrechne und plane spricht (sofern es nicht völlig außerhalb des Erreichbaren liegt natürlich) nichts dagegen das ding danach auch zu kaufen.

Der Unterschied ist in dem Falle weiß ich genau was es mich kostet, was ich habe und wie lange ich dafür sparen muss/gespart habe - und ich BESITZE das Geld bereits beim Kauf und schulde nur mir selbst die Einhaltung der mir gesetzten Regeln. Die Variante abstottern erlaubt eben sich Null Gedanken zu machen und am Ende dem Händler zig Monate lang Geld zu schulden das man vielleicht nie hatte... ggf. noch plus Zinsen.


Ich weiß, das ist alles sehr theoretisch und natürlich kann das weder jemanden retten der aufgrund sehr unglücklicher Gegebenheiten irgendwo finanziell absäuft noch ist das der Masterplan wie jeder sich auf einmal wundersam ne 2080Ti leisten kann. Aber alleine schon genau zu wissen wo man wie viel Geld ausgibt und zwischen Investition und Konsum zu unterscheiden, einen Plan zu haben wo man wie viel ausgeben kann/möchte und sich auch an diesen Plan zu halten reicht in sehr sehr vielen Fällen schon aus um vernünftig über die Runden zu kommen und keine solchen Knebelverträge zu brauchen (und nebenbei steigern Investitionen üblicherweise langfristig das Einkommen oder senken Kosten). Das geht nur deswegen bei so vielen Leuten da draußen schief weil sie sich ganz einfach nicht vernünftig um ihre Finanzen kümmern.

DEN Leuten hilft dann auch die Vertragslaufzeitkürzung nicht - aber den anderen (die sich um sowas kümmern oder vielleicht grade damit anfangen) machts das evtl. leichter.


----------



## Noofuu (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Ich nutze Prepaid das bindet mich an nichts, und mein Smartphone muss auch keine 800-1000€ kosten.
Smartphones sind die Pure Geldverschwendung ich kaufe mir immer eins im bereich von 180-250€ max und behalte es 3-4 Jahre oder länger wenn es geht 

Letztens hat auch bei mir einer eine Geforce 1060 gekauft (kleinanzeigen) der musste mir auch erstmal sein 1700€ teures Smartphone zeigen , ich meine jedem das seine aber 1700€ für ein Telefon


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, überall die Minimalausstattung zu kaufen. Es geht darum nichts klomplett unnötiges zu kaufen und nichts zu kaufen was ich mir nicht leisten kann.
> Seit dem ich das so mache (seit 2012) habe ich so gut wie an jedem Monatsende mehr Geld als den Monat zuvor.



Ich mache das anders. Ich finanziere auch gerne mal Sachen (zu 0%), die ich mir auch so direkt kaufen könnte, aber durch die 0% zahle ich eh nichts drauf und verteile das Geld nur. So muss ich nicht an mein Erspartes und direkt jedes Mal ein paar hundert abheben, sondern kann normal weiter sparen, nur dann vielleicht 100€ weniger im Monat für x Monate, aber das Ersparte wächst an. Klar, ist nur ein psychologisches Ding, am Ende kommt das Gleiche bei herum, aber ich habe es lieber, wenn mein Erspartes stetig anwächst und ich nicht sehen muss, wie da wieder 800€ weniger drauf sind.


----------



## Eragoss (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Das Verträge sich nicht automatisch um 1 Jahr verlängern können finde ich gut. Aber das keine 2 Jahresverträge mehr abgeschlossen werden dürfen, dürfte den Markt eher behindern - damit fallen dann alle Wechselwilligen flach, die auf Grund eines neuen High End Handys wechseln würden. Zumindest für mich war das der Hauptgrund den Anbieter nach 2 Jahren zu wechseln.


----------



## heizer_berlin (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich mache das anders. Ich finanziere auch gerne mal Sachen (zu 0%), die ich mir auch so direkt kaufen könnte, aber durch die 0% zahle ich eh nichts drauf und verteile das Geld nur. So muss ich nicht an mein Erspartes und direkt jedes Mal ein paar hundert abheben, sondern kann normal weiter sparen, nur dann vielleicht 100€ weniger im Monat für x Monate, aber das Ersparte wächst an. Klar, ist nur ein psychologisches Ding, am Ende kommt das Gleiche bei herum, aber ich habe es lieber, wenn mein Erspartes stetig anwächst und ich nicht sehen muss, wie da wieder 800€ weniger drauf sind.



Same here! Das kann schonmal für spontane kotzanfälle sorgen, wenn man sich bspw. ne rtx 2080ti kauft und die Kohle so über den Tisch wandert. Ich habe in diesem konkreten Beispiel auch über 0% auf ein Jahr finanziert. Letztendlich ist es besser Geld liegen zu haben als es zu brauchen.


----------



## Kindercola (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

ohoh da werden ja einige "Premium" Smartphones weniger über die Ladentheke gehen 
die meisten die ich so kenne, waren ja doch froh ihr liebgewonnen Apfel in kleinen 24 Monatsraten abzustottern ... Ich kann´s nur begrüßen


----------



## Stefan51278 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Kindercola schrieb:


> ohoh da werden ja einige "Premium" Smartphones weniger über die Ladentheke gehen
> die meisten die ich so kenne, waren ja doch froh ihr liebgewonnen Apfel in kleinen 24 Monatsraten abzustottern ... Ich kann´s nur begrüßen



Also teure Telefone gibts auch ohne Apfel und wo wir bei der Zielgruppe wenig Geld sind: Bei O2 kann man schon seit Jahren ein Telefon über 24 Monate abstottern ganz ohne Vertrag. In vielen Elektronikmärkten und Onlineshops auch. Ich sehe was dies angeht hauptsächlich eine Verschiebung, wenn überhaupt. Telekom und Vodafone wären ja jetzt schön blöd, wenn sie dann nicht das O2-Angebot kopieren.


----------



## SimonG (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Finde ich gut. Kürzere Vertragslaufzeiten fördern den Wettbewerb. Dann nerven nur noch die allgegenwärtigen "erst günstig, später teuer" Angebote. Eine vergleichbare Kostenrechnung wäre gut.


----------



## shaboo (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Eragoss schrieb:


> Das Verträge sich nicht automatisch um 1 Jahr verlängern können finde ich gut. Aber das keine 2 Jahresverträge mehr abgeschlossen werden dürfen, dürfte den Markt eher behindern - damit fallen dann alle Wechselwilligen flach, die auf Grund eines neuen High End Handys wechseln würden. Zumindest für mich war das der Hauptgrund den Anbieter nach 2 Jahren zu wechseln.


Alle, die für das Abstottern ihres Handys auf Ratenkauf unbedingt 24 Monate benötigen, können das jetzt halt nicht mehr im Rahmen ihres nomalen Handyvertrags tun, sondern müssen dafür eventuell einen separaten Ratenkauf vereinbaren. Finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Das sorgt zum einen für mehr Kostentransparenz und zum anderen kann man sich so mehr auf den eigentlichen Tarif als auf die "Beigabe" Handy konzentrieren. Da Handys sowieso nicht mehr in nennenswerter Weise subventioniert werden, ist das eigentlich auch der logischere und ehrlichere Weg.

Top-Handys bezahlt man doch eh mittlerweile bei allen Anbietern voll. Von daher ist und bleibt der einzig relevante Wechselgrund ein besserer Tarif und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern.

Wenn Du Dir statt des Anbieterwechsels das Handy einfach selber gekauft und dann bei Deinem (alten oder neuen) Anbieter einfach einen Vertrag ohne Handy genommen hättest, hätte das finanziell wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied gemacht, oder?


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Eines ist sicher, billiger wird es dadurch nicht.

Bin gespannt, was da am Ende heraus kommt und wie die Provider reagieren.


----------



## der_flamur (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*

Grundsätzlich bedeuten kürzere Vertragslaufzeiten auch höhere Risiken für die Provider. Damit sind auch höhere Kosten für den Endkunden inbegriffen.
Flexibilität kostet halt. Bei dem Einem weniger, bei dem Anderen mehr.
Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn die Provider bei einer Tarifumstellung die Bestandskunden auch automatisch umstellen müssen, egal ob hierbei auch eine Preissteigerung inbegriffen ist. Ab 15% Preissteigerung hätte man dann ein Sonderkündigungsrecht gehabt.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



shaboo schrieb:


> Alle, die für das Abstottern ihres Handys auf Ratenkauf unbedingt 24 Monate benötigen, können das jetzt halt nicht mehr im Rahmen ihres nomalen Handyvertrags tun, sondern müssen dafür eventuell einen separaten Ratenkauf vereinbaren.



Ich schätze so könnten die Anbieter da herumkommen. Es wird eine 24 monatige Finanzierung geboten und als Bonus gibt es einen Rabatt auf ein jeweiliges Paket seiner Wahl. Der Provider hätte den Kunden weiter an der Angel und der Kunde wäre flexibler.



shaboo schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir statt des Anbieterwechsels das Handy einfach selber gekauft und dann bei Deinem (alten oder neuen) Anbieter einfach einen Vertrag ohne Handy genommen hättest, hätte das finanziell wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied gemacht, oder?



Wie gesagt: es gibt Angebote, die unter dem Idealopreis liegen und wenn man den Vertrag selbst verwenden kann, dann spart man so richtig. Von daher ist das schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Eragoss (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



shaboo schrieb:


> Alle, die für das Abstottern ihres Handys auf Ratenkauf unbedingt 24 Monate benötigen, können das jetzt halt nicht mehr im Rahmen ihres nomalen Handyvertrags tun, sondern müssen dafür eventuell einen separaten Ratenkauf vereinbaren. Finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Das sorgt zum einen für mehr Kostentransparenz und zum anderen kann man sich so mehr auf den eigentlichen Tarif als auf die "Beigabe" Handy konzentrieren. Da Handys sowieso nicht mehr in nennenswerter Weise subventioniert werden, ist das eigentlich auch der logischere und ehrlichere Weg.
> 
> Top-Handys bezahlt man doch eh mittlerweile bei allen Anbietern voll. Von daher ist und bleibt der einzig relevante Wechselgrund ein besserer Tarif und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern.
> 
> Wenn Du Dir statt des Anbieterwechsels das Handy einfach selber gekauft und dann bei Deinem (alten oder neuen) Anbieter einfach einen Vertrag ohne Handy genommen hättest, hätte das finanziell wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied gemacht, oder?



Ich hatte das immer ziemlich genau verglichen, die Hardware hatte ich zuletzt durch die Grundgebühr querfinanziert (vor knapp einem Jahr Samsung Note 9 + Galaxy Watch 99,- / montl. 26,99 - Uhr bei Ebay für 200€ wieder verkauft - letztlich hab ich den Vertrag für 0€ / 2 Jahre und nur die Hardware bezahlt. Der Vertrag mit LTE 2GB / Flat /Vodafone ist für mein Nutzungsverhalten ideal und hätte mich sonst mindestens 10€/Monat gekostet  - so Aktionsangebote wird es so wohl kaum noch geben. Hab bei Handyhase eigentlich immer gute Deals nach 2 Jahren gefunden - schade drum wenn sich das durchsetzt. Ich gehöre aber auch zu den Leuten, die den Kündigungstermin nicht verpassen


----------



## empy (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laufzeitverträge: Gesetzesentwurf für kürzere Vertragsbindung und schnellere Kündigung steht*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Klar, ist nur ein psychologisches Ding, am  Ende kommt das Gleiche bei herum, aber ich habe es lieber, wenn mein  Erspartes stetig anwächst und ich nicht sehen muss, wie da wieder 800€  weniger drauf sind.



Eigentlich nicht mal. Ist 0% Zinsen zahlen nicht besser als die  Inflation mitzunehmen? Schließlich ist dein Geld am Ende der 24 Monate  weniger wert als am Anfang. Für mich ist es eher so ein psychologisches  Ding, dass ich nicht andauernd nachrechnen müssen möchte, wie viel Euro  pro Monat jetzt abgehen und für wie lange. Das kann ja schnell mal  ziemlich durcheinandergehen.


----------

